# Punishment for growing



## velious (Feb 25, 2008)

in the USA..anyone know what it is?..I dont live in AL.


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 25, 2008)

why what you got to get caught with 1 or 100 plants?.


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 25, 2008)

velious said:


> in the USA..anyone know what it is?..I dont live in AL.


dont diff states have diff rules?.


----------



## velious (Feb 25, 2008)

What I ment to say "I live in Alabama" but NOT in california...I know california has stricter laws.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Feb 25, 2008)

Marijuana Law Reform - NORML Each state is different.


----------



## danieljk91 (Feb 25, 2008)

Wait.... California has stricter laws on growing than alabama????


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Feb 25, 2008)

velious said:


> What I ment to say "I live in Alabama" but NOT in california...I know california has stricter laws.


California is the main state who is Cool about medical marijuana and i think they can get perscribed to grow plants or w/e. so i wouldnt nessicarily say their strict


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Feb 26, 2008)

Getting a med card in Cali is pretty easy from what I've heard.. the regular laws are stricter.


----------



## dankforall (Feb 26, 2008)

In AL getting caught growing ANY amt of plants has a MMS of 3 years!!


----------



## danieljk91 (Feb 26, 2008)

Yeah I've heard from 3-15 years in alabama? California just get a med card.


----------



## g0ds3nd (Feb 26, 2008)

alabama is way stricter than cali id say the safest places to do it is cali, oregon and ders another 1 all the others your looking at hard time for nothing


----------



## hom36rown (Feb 26, 2008)

Smoke2Live420 said:


> California is the main state who is Cool about medical marijuana and i think they can get perscribed to grow plants or w/e. so i wouldnt nessicarily say their strict





HotNSexyMILF said:


> Getting a med card in Cali is pretty easy from what I've heard.. the regular laws are stricter.


Yes It is indeed very easy to get a medical card, as long as you got $125 you can get it. With a medical card you can legally grow atleast 12 plants (this is meant to be a floor not a ceiling in other words). I love california. My cousin got busted for a pretty big outdoor crop before cali voted in MM, and he had to serve a year and half in jail


----------



## g0ds3nd (Feb 26, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> Yes It is indeed very easy to get a medical card, as long as you got $125 you can get it. With a medical card you can legally grow atleast 12 plants (this is meant to be a floor not a ceiling in other words). I love california. My cousin got busted for a pretty big outdoor crop before cali voted in MM, and he had to serve a year and half in jail


that sucks dude i think someone should organise a march or something get all the rollitup guys in all over the world to make a stand id do it anyway lol


----------



## ace707 (Feb 26, 2008)

the new laws in northern california, at least in my county is that your only allowed 25 per parcel and they all individually have to be tagged with a purchased ribbon. the new law as far as cali. goes.


----------



## boooky (Mar 2, 2008)

If the FEDs bust you then your states laws dont matter..........Welcome to federal prison for growing a plant. Keep brewing your own beer in your basement shief Wilson!! George Bush Loves you!!


----------



## tickitickitembo (Mar 3, 2008)

boooky said:


> If the FEDs bust you then your states laws dont matter..........Welcome to federal prison for growing a plant. Keep brewing your own beer in your basement shief Wilson!! George Bush Loves you!!


that sounds like cop talk


----------



## chocolate (Mar 5, 2008)

bah california..
growing laws are pretty easy by county, im allowed 12 mature plants at a time.
and only punishment for everything under an ounce is to be under 100$..
eeeasssyyy


----------



## chocolate (Mar 5, 2008)

growing laws in my area are unheard of though, all our dispensaries got shut down:[


----------



## stonerboy1 (Jul 23, 2008)

lol as long as i aint got a ounce at anytime im good


----------



## BlazedUpPanda (Jul 23, 2008)

One thing which i think is brilliant is that in australia anybody is legally allowed (or at least it used to be legal) to grow 2 plants on their property.... the funny bit is that this has actulaly caused more crime due to people stealing other peoples plants once they are nearly ready to be harvested... typical ausies.. 
Panda


----------



## Bluntus McSmokey (Jul 25, 2008)

Very difficult to figure out the States' laws regarding "growing." For example, in Texas, there are laws about "production," which I assume means no difference between 1 plant or 100--either way you are screwed (?)


----------



## OnSolomonsGrave (Jul 25, 2008)

Bluntus McSmokey said:


> Very difficult to figure out the States' laws regarding "growing." For example, in Texas, there are laws about "production," which I assume means no difference between 1 plant or 100--either way you are screwed (?)


www.norml.org

on the right hand side is a drop down bar select your state and read up.

although after reading about the state you mentioned i see nothing about cultivation. Sorry I cannot be of more help.


----------



## Vizion420 (Jul 25, 2008)

danieljk91 said:


> Wait.... California has stricter laws on growing than alabama????



bullshit 1 plant here = 10 yrs to life 

get busted with 1 joint once then again mandatory 8 fucking years get your shit right the laws keep getting tougher here and theres fucking METH everywhere these mountains were compared to Cali in meth and they outdid it they focus on pot here just like meth

this needs updating but here ya go

2.2 lbs or less misdemeanor 0 - 1 year $6,000 2.2 lbs or less (second conviction) felony 1 - 10 years $15,000 More than 2.2 lbs felony 1 - 10 years $15,000 *Cultivation* 2.2 lbs or less felony 3 years MMS, possible 10 - 99 years $25,000 2.2 to 100 lbs felony 5 years MMS* $50,000 100 to 500 lbs felony 15 years MMS* $200,000 More than 1000 lbs felony life MMS* *Mandatory minimum sentence. *Sale* To minors felony 10 years - life Within 3 miles of a school felony 5 years**​ Within 3 miles of a public housing project felony 5 years**​ **These sentences run consecutive to other sentences and cannot be probated. *Trafficking* 1st offense felony 25 years - life $50,000 - 
$1,000,000 2nd offense felony life MMS*​ *Mandatory minimum sentence. *Miscellaneous* (paraphernalia, license suspensions, drug tax stamps, etc... ) Paraphernalia possession or sale misdemeanor 0 - 1 year $2,000 Paraphernailia sale to minor 3 or more years younger than the seller felony 2 - 20 years $10,000 *Details* ​ Possession of marijuana is a criminal, arrestable offense. For possession of an amount of one kilogram (2.2 lbs) or less, the crime is a Class A Misdemeanor, punishable by up to one year in jail and a fine of up to $6,000. A second offense for minor marijuana possession becomes a Class C felony, carrying a possible penalty of not more than 10 years and not less than one year and one day, nor more than a $15,000 fine. For possession of any amount over one kilogram, the crime is a felony, punishable by 1 - 10 years in prison and a fine of up to $15,000. 
The sale, cultivation or manufacture of marijuana is a felony offense. If the amount is one kilogram or less, the mandatory minimum sentence is three years in prison and a fine of up to $25,000. For an amount greater than one kilogram but less than 100 lbs, the sentence is a minimum of five years in prison and a fine of up to $50,000. For an amount up to 500 lbs, the sentence is a minimum of 15 years in prison and a fine of up to $200,000. Any amount of 1,000 lbs or greater is punishable by life without the possibility of parole.
The penalties for sale of marijuana are enhanced if the sale takes place within a three-mile radius of a school or public housing project, adding five years to the sentence for the sale. Sale to minors (under 1 can increase the penalty by 10 years to life in prison, and no suspension or probation can be granted to this sentence.
The possession or sale of drug paraphernalia is a misdemeanor punishable by up to one year in jail and a fine of up to $2,000. If the paraphernalia is sold to a minor at least three years younger than the seller, the penalty becomes a felony and is punishable by 2 - 20 years in prison and a fine of up to $10,000.
Any conviction for possession, sale, manufacture or cultivation also results in the suspension of the offender's driver's license for a period of six months.
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]




*Mandatory minimum sentence:* When someone is convicted of an offense punishable by a mandatory minimum sentence, the judge must sentence the defendant to the mandatory minimum sentence or to a higher sentence. The judge has no power to sentence the defendant to less time than the mandatory minimum. A prisoner serving an MMS for a federal offense and for most state offenses will not be eligible for parole. Even peaceful marijuana smokers sentenced to "life MMS" must serve a life sentence with no chance of parole.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]




*Marijuana tax stamps:* This state has a marijuana tax stamp law enacted. This law mandates that those who possess marijuana are legally required to purchase and affix state-issued stamps onto his or her contraband. Failure to do so may result in a fine and/or criminal sanction. For more information, see NORML's report Marijuana Tax Stamp Laws And Penalties .[/FONT]


----------

